

Image Similarity and Duplicate Detection at Picturelife - innonate
http://blog.picturelife.com/post/91160886055/image-similarity-duplicate-detection-at-picturelife

======
t3mp3st
Really great write up! Did you guys run into any issues with artifacts from
image compression?

~~~
drewcummins
Hey, I'm the author of the paper. Good question! The easy answer is no, the
better answer is "yes, unavoidably so." Ultimately it doesn't end up making
enough of a difference to work around when we're already tossing out so much
information by resizing dramatically.

